# Former Bellator MMA fighter Ivan Cole dead after suffering gunshot to the head



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2016/6/12/11911724/former-bellator-mma-fighter-ivan-cole-dead-after-suffering-gun-shot-to-head-mma



> Former Bellator MMA combatant Ivan Cole died yesterday (Sat., June 11, 2016) after suffering a gunshot wound to the head in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> While details are still sketchy, CBS DFW is reporting that Cole, known as "JP," died of a self-inflicted gunshot after playing Russian roulette; a game in which participants load a bullet into a gun, spin the cylinder and pull the trigger on ones own head.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

tragic idiocity


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The guys is an idiot... and a piece of shit, playing russian roulette when you have a yr old daughter at home.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> The guys is an idiot... and a piece of shit, playing russian roulette when you have a yr old daughter at home.


Playing Russian roulette when you don't have a yr old daughter... isn't any less stupid.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Leed said:


> Playing Russian roulette when you don't have a yr old daughter... isn't any less stupid.


Yes it is... what people do with there own life is there business, when you have a little girl relying on you... its worst, irresponsible.


----------

